# Suzuki vs Gardiner vs Leonhardt/Harnoncourt



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Which way do you go for HIP versions of Bach cantatas? Or do you pick and mix? There are so many of them that comparisons between versions have so far eluded me. But I am fairly sure I wouldn't go for Gardiner. 

Also, if you know of any standout discs of the cantatas, do tell.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Some years ago I attempted a blind-listening comparison of Bach cantatas that included Suzuki and Gardiner. It turned out that Suzuki was closest to what I thought the music "should" sound like. But on the other hand Gardiner brought some extra characterisation to the music, making it sound a little less church-y, or Bach-y for that matter - which when the mood takes me is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

For me, it's Suzuki all the way. He sounds much more spiritual
and has the superior sound.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> Which way do you go for HIP versions of Bach cantatas? Or do you pick and mix? There are so many of them that comparisons between versions have so far eluded me.


I'm slowly working my way through the Suzuki and Harnoncourt/Leonhardt sets. I think that the Suzuki is more polished and more consistent, and I'm not terribly fond of the boy sopranos that H and L employ. But at the same time, I think that the high points of the H/L set are much, much more interesting. I would particularly single out the contributions of tenor Kurt Equiluz. Suzuki's tenors are fine, but Equiluz' singing is more heartfelt, passionate, and dramatic.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I am very very satisfied and touched by Leonhardt and Hernoncourt interpretations, I am also looking forward to Herreweghe and Koopmans works on Bachs vocal music too. Suzuki is not disappointing though, but I must recommend LH version to serious music lovers.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

That just about sums up the impression I have been slowly forming, wkasimer. But as I tend generally to avoid Gardiner if there are alternatives I have not given his survey a fair listen so far.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Suzuki definitely, his interpretation makes it sound like what Bach could have done inside a church during service. Gardiner is very good, more dramatic.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Suzuki when I'm a believer, Gardiner when I'm a non-believer, Herreweghe when I turn Catholic.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

wkasimer said:


> I'm slowly working my way through the Suzuki and Harnoncourt/Leonhardt sets. I think that the Suzuki is more polished and more consistent, and I'm not terribly fond of the boy sopranos that H and L employ.


Are you saying you don't like the fact that they use boy sopranos, or you just don't like the boy sopranos they use? As I understand it, Bach intended boy sopranos in those parts, thus, like them or not, in HIP they have to be used.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Are you saying you don't like the fact that they use boy sopranos, or you just don't like the boy sopranos they use? As I understand it, Bach intended boy sopranos in those parts, thus, like them or not, in HIP they have to be used.


There are plenty of HIP recordings of Bach cantatas that don't use boys. I'm far less concerned with authenticity than I am with how the music sounds. I suppose that if someone is militant about HIP, they'll insist on boys being used. To my ears, the boys used in the H/L recordings aren't particularly good, either vocally or interpretively. Whether that's because they're boys or because they're just not very good, I can't really say.

I believe that there's reasonable evidence that boys' voices broke later in Bach's day - which might have meant greater breath control, musicianship, and imagination.


----------

